

I got invited to TechStars.  Should I go? - eibrahim

Hey guys, I got invited to http://www.techstars.org/techstars-for-a-day/ and wanted to see what you all think.  Is it worth the money and time to go to the event?  I have to fly in from DC and want to make sure I am using my resources wisely.
======
jeremytliles
I went to this last year (of course it was easy for me because I live in
Denver). It was a great event with a lot of useful information. It is a great
opportunity to meet the people who will be making the acceptance decisions and
hopefully make a positive impression. Foodzie, one of the companies that made
the cut last year, did a nice job of this; they gave everyone a piece of candy
packaged with their logo.

If you have a team together already and are good at meet-and-greets, I say fly
in. If you're a solo founder and/or not that interested in meeting, pitching,
and networking, it may not be worth the time and expense.

~~~
eibrahim
Thanks for the info. No, I am not very good at the meet and greet stuff :).
Our team is made of 3 people, on in DC, one in CA and one in Minnesota :). I
will probably be the only one who makes it there.

I think if I can get a ticket for a couple of hundred and just fly back the
same day, then it is not too expensive.

------
pedalpete
Well, I think you need to decide what you expect to get out of the experience.
Though I somewhat agree with minalecs as to why would you apply if you were
never going to attend? I also think that if you were just trying to justify
your business/messaging, well, you now know (or have a good indicator) that
you've got it right.

------
andrewhyde
It is a great event to meet the crew at TechStars and see the tech scene in
Boulder. You can generally get a direct from DC for ~$250 and the airport bus
is ~$12 each way. You should be able to find a couch to crash on.

------
minalecs
when did you receive invite that you got invited ? and Yes you should go,
unless financially its too difficult or time. Why apply for techstars in the
first place if you don't intend on attending this event ? You could obviously
get accepted without attending, but like they say , its so they can meet you
and more than likely may increase your chances of being accepted in the end.
Best of luck. If possible keep us informed

~~~
eibrahim
I got the invitation a couple of days ago.

